# Hourglass Tree Frog Viv



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

This is my 12x12x18 ZooMed for some Houglass tree frogs I'll be getting. Let me know what you think!

I've got some pothos at the top, a "Chiquita Linda" brom pup to the right of the branch, a Prayer Plant on the bottom, and three of some aquatic plant in the water. Do you think I need anything else?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like a good start!

As for suggestions, Id say more plants, and higher up in the viv. It is a "tree" frog after all. If you have more of that clay mixture leftover, it should be easy to make additions and modifications. I'll post a pic of my 2 RETF backgrounds, maybe you can steal an idea or two from them for design and plant types.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

That's exactly what I was thinking. Maybe another brom pup and some pothos? Or maybe just lots of pothos. 
I really like the look of that first one! Is it clay?


----------



## Xan Stepp (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say add more plants too. My hourglass tree frogs spend almost no time on the ground. I'd recommend going to home depot or lowes and buying a bunch of cheap plants and packing them in the viv.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nope not clay..It is a mixture of Titebond Ultimate III Woodglue, peat moss, and Eco-Earth substrate. Its rock hard. Funny thing is Ïm trying to sell that tank, background, pump, and top for 200$...Havent had a single bite yet.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

How big of a tank is it?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

18x18x24

And I think if you added a few of those fakes vines, or the natural "spindley" wood branches it would look great. Plus it will give your frogs some added perches and secure places to climb. And you can also use the thin branches to wrap smaller leafed vines around them. Im a fan of smaller folliage, because it gives the tank the appearance of being larger then it actually is. Smaller folliage however, is useless to heavy tree frogs, but wrapped around something sturdy will help alleviate this problem.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I may go buy some of those wood branches today and wrap some pothos around them. I'll post some updated pictures later.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

I gorilla glued and siliconed a piece of cork bark to the left side of the viv, then covered it in NEHerp substrate mixture, added two clippings of pothos, and covered it in moss. I'm hoping the pothos will spread and cover the top fairly well.
What do you think of it?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are some bigger versions of those pictures.


----------



## k28 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am about to get some hourglass tree frogs myself. I have 2 questions though. Can they eat crickets? If you wrap pothos aroung a vine will they grow?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

k28 said:


> I am about to get some hourglass tree frogs myself. I have 2 questions though. Can they eat crickets? If you wrap pothos aroung a vine will they grow?


They can but the crickets need to be 1/4" or smaller. Pothos will grow on a vine but the humidity would need to be really high for them to absorb water through their roots via the air.


----------

